

Heroku Down... Again - garand
http://heroku.com

======
aroman
If you mean the web page at heroku.com, I'd assume that was only momentary
while they gave it a facelift. It's up fine for me and so have my heroku apps
which i've been using all day.

status.heroku.com also seems clean.

I think you just caught them in a web push.

